# Felis Brittanica show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby (aka Lebreton Fernando) attended the Felis Brittanica Viking Show at Leeds 08 and had a fantastic day. Toby was awarded EX1, NOM, Best Exhibitor side class, Best Junior and then went on to win Best In Category! I am so pleased with Toby's show career so far this super result is his second Best In Category!




Gizmo (aka TICA Double Grand Champion Alter Mazpahs Mystic Magwi) attended his first Felis Brittanica Show as an adult neuter at the Viking Leeds Show 08. I am so very proud of Gizmo as he was was awarded his very first CAP and is now on the way to winning his first Felis Brittanica title!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to Toby & Gizmo - really well done boys! 

I know we shouldn't have favourites but Toby is just super


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

well done hun !!!! you must be so proud


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

And so you should be proud, I got some lovely pics of all the Mazphas & Burnthwaites felines yesterday, simply stunning, I love the beautiful FW baby...

A brag for me also.....my boy Foxypaws Ramases got his CAP and then on to be BIS neuter in his category


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

They all look wonderful, well done everyone!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*A big "CONGRATS" May 
I got the pleasure of holding Toby for Best in Show too, he is such a lovey boy

"Congrats" to you too Daisy May*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TOBY AND GIZZI AND TO YOU MAY,what a fantastic day and results...C'MON THE LADS


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Daisy May said:


> And so you should be proud, I got some lovely pics of all the Mazphas & Burnthwaites felines yesterday, simply stunning, I love the beautiful FW baby...
> 
> A brag for me also.....my boy Foxypaws Ramases got his CAP and then on to be BIS neuter in his category











WELL DONE FOXY AND YOU TO DM


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done to both May & Daisy
Such wonderful cats you have there - im sure u are very proud.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done and _Congratulations _Daisy may
Ramases is a stunning boy!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Done May, sounds like you had a great day.Are you feeling better now???xxxx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Fireblade said:


> Well Done May, sounds like you had a great day.Are you feeling better now???xxxx


I'm on the mend now thanks Ross took Toby to the last couple of shows as I was not well enough to attendin fact Toby has been staying with Ross for a few weeks now while I was ill, I do see Toby everyday but I cant wait until he is back home with me That's if I can prize him away from ROSS


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Good pleased to hear your on the mend.I saw Toby the other week, he is gorgeous.Hope you get him home soon. xxxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> I'm on the mend now thanks Ross took Toby to the last couple of shows as I was not well enough to attendin fact Toby has been staying with Ross for a few weeks now while I was ill, I do see Toby everyday but I cant wait until he is back home with me That's if I can prize him away from ROSS


Er yeah about that May......much as Toby adores you,myself and Ross feel it wouldn't be fair for him to move back with you and in fact he has made best buds with your cute grandsons,and you wouldn't want to break their hearts now would you


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Er yeah about that May......much as Toby adores you,myself and Ross feel it wouldn't be fair for him to move back with you and in fact he has made best buds with your cute grandsons,and you wouldn't want to break their hearts now would you


Sorry if I upset anyone but Toby is coming home


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Glad things are getting better for you May
I nearly hid Toby under my Stewards Tabard, lol. He's just such a sweet little lad Was good as gold on the podium*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations! Well done *


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations May, I love your Bi-Colour, they are really taking off over here now, my friend Petra of Manalishi breeds them in Germany.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

MayI am shocked and i beg of you think of the childrenAnd Selks keep ya mits off missusPS..May next time this woman is near Toby, frisk her just in case,i do believe she has a dodgy face


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> And Selks keep ya mits off missusPS..May next time this woman is near Toby, frisk her just in case,i do believe she has a dodgy face


*Hahaha, cheek of it Kelly, lol.*


----------

